

Who’s Telling The Truth About PRISM? - marcieoum
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/07/whos-telling-the-truth-about-nsa-prism-computer-security-expert-gene-spafford-weighs-in-tctv/

======
rhizome
This is not as interesting a question as who is lying.

